# Nissei week parade aug 17



## conejo (Aug 10, 2008)

t could be like a mini meet maybe but i just wanted to see if anyone would like to go to this
http://www.cosplay.co...






Nisei Week Aug 17 in lil tokyo,close by L.A.
(short notice!)
im going if i can get the day off. if its anything like my experience with anime expo they will love furries!
the only cosplay event going down is a march around 2 blocks.
id go for fun but i want to see if anyone else thinks its worth it.
in a weird way im excited about that algorithm march


----------



## conejo (Aug 14, 2008)

got the email from 760 who are incharge of the parade:

Signups for the parade will be taken over the weekend at the Little Tokyo Anime Festival information area, located at Japanese Village Plaza on 2nd and San Pedro.


----------

